# Free Zone to Non Free Zone Visa



## joniekimnathan (Aug 4, 2011)

I am currently holding a Free Zone Visa under DAFZA for less than a year (6 mos. to be exact) and a company based in JLT offered me a better salary and opportunity. I need to know if it is possible for my visa to be transferred to a Non-Free Zone company without going out of the country. 

What will be the possible requirements from my current employer to be used by the new company for visa transferring.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------

